# Fuse problem



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

I have a major problem. I was messing inside the engine bay of the 240 today and took off the fuse box cover due because i thought a fuse had blown. well, i found nothing to be wrong, but later found that my windows wouldnt roll up and the lights inside th car wouldnt come on as well as the radio. but the car did start. when it did, all the others worked. so when i looked at the fuses, i noticed one looked odd. the number on it on the fuse box cover is FL75A with ALT under it. the wire had been severed and was being held together by some mesh sleeve. does anyone know what this is and how much it costs to replace, as well as where to get a new one. i dont know if its safe to start the car, but i'll see.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

altenator fuse 5$ any parts place


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

cool, thanks. we spliced the wires, so it works right now, but i'll get one tomorrow.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

bad news. its not a readily available piece and nissan will only sell the wiring harness to get one and its $1100. sooo, im going to have to look for one in a junk yard or see if someone is parking a 240 out.


----------

